# Help - I think I may be catching the virus



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The "Bug" . . .? . . Spending part of winter in Spain 
- blame Bryan & Rosemary [aka thesnail] for it, we spent a nice weekend at the Ross-on-Wye rally & I think we may have caught this virus during the pub get-together chat.
What do we do now ? . . yes we are both retired & 'free' to go & do what we like but spending a month [or so] wintering in Spain is not something we have ever considered - I gather that thousands from all over europe do it so it can't be too difficult but catching the bug & not knowing the cure [ answers] makes it as daunting as going to the moon 8O 
The 'specifics' can no doubt be sorted out later but basically - is this something we [as 'novices] could do ?
Are there any others out there with the same symptoms ???


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vicdicdoc. Nice to meet you at Hayland even if it was only for a few minutes.
We have the bug as well, we have friends who overwinter in Spain and have asked us to go with them next winter ( we are going to NZ this winter). We are really looking forward to it even though it is a long way off.
Cheers sid


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi vicdicdoc
I envy you..... There are a lot of people on here that seem to spend large chunks of time in Spain, so it can be done. Easy? I don't know but I'm sure someone will be along to help soon. All I can say is Go for it.... You're only here once and at least your pension will go further in Spain than here.

Good luck to you

Keith


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi Vicdicdoc.
The only cure is to give it a go. I retired in June 04 and ,as novices, we then spent Nov/Dec in Spain and Portugal, came back for Christmas to be with the family and went away again at the back end of January, returning in early March.
This year we are going through the tunnel on 31st October and returning on 26th February. We cant wait to get away. The weather was generally great, the diesel, food and wine was cheap and we saw some wonderful places. I think it probably cost about as much to be away as to stay at home but we did eat, drink and live very well. If you've got specific questions there's plenty of experience on this site but really you only need to use a bit of common sense.
Go on give it a go.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic - nice to meet you at Ross on Wye .... we couldn't make the pub as I dislocated my knee 6 weeks ago and would never have made it but we have this "bug" too.... off early Dec for 3 months ---our first time. 
Think it may be harder to stay over here really!!! Maybe see you out there soon?!! Ana and Paul x


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi there vicdicdoc (& the other attendees); 
sounds like you were talked in to that fairly easily! Only problem for us is we have to keep working for a few years yet - by the time we get to do it the place'll be full of geriatric british motorhomers (the germans will have run out of money by then). Go for it..


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Vicdidoc,

Yes, there are a lot of us with this disease !
There are many, many more Germans, Dutch, French, etc, etc with it as well so you need have no fear that you will be lonely.
There are two main ways of going about this:
1. Staying on sites for all or long periods of time - I know little or nothing about this way !!
2. Wild or Free camping - I do know a fair bit about this - last year I spent 9 weeks and only went on a campsite for 1 night. If you wish to do it this way, Southern Spain is becoming a no, no. France and Portugal are still great places though.

I would recommend, however you fancy it, to give it a go. I shall be over there at the end of this month all being well until April !!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *vicdicdoc*. I wouldn't go so far as to say it is a bug or virus. We went to Spain for the very first time in July 1995 for a 3 month look around. The only trouble is. We finished up staying there. More or less (Mas o Minos). Last winter we couldn't make it (medical and other reasons) and we sure do have withdrawal. We are not going this winter either. 

:lol: We're going to Florida instead. :lol: Go for it. You only live once and you are a LONG time dead. :arrow:


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

oops didn't realise it was an illness........... hey and I don't want a cure :lol: 

we spent last winter in Spain and Portugal, our first time............. and are heading there again next week coming back in April

BillD can you recommend any *free* spots in Portugal? last year we stayed on sites and met several Brits who had to move onto the sites because they'd been moved on a few times


----------



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

BillD - Why do you say Southern Spain is becoming a no-no?

We were there Jan-March this year and wild camped most of the time. Some of the obvious places have banned wildcamping but there were many sites available especially on the West coast. Maybe because its less popular?

The Algarve seemed really crowded.

Regardless we are leaving for Spain on Jan 4th for 3 months.

Cheers

Keith


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

Calliope,

There are lots of places where you can stay in Portugal, a simple rule of thumb is the quieter the area the less likely you are to be moved on - I have only ever been moved on once and that was on the Algarve and as the Police Officer said this place is becoming like a campismo - on talking to him he said the rule is you can stay for 48 hours. Whatever you do don't put out awnings or hang out big washing lines.

The first place you come to moving into Portugal from S. Spain is Castro Marim - a wonderful little village with a public washing facility and some nice little cafes. This is excellent for catching up with the domesticals and there are usually loads of 'vans in the big car park. Then all along the Algarve and up the W. coast there are lots of places, usually with seaviews!

Inland good spots are usually at Baragems (reservoirs). The people are so friendly lots of them will wave at you.

If you need a site, I can recommend the Orbitor group.

Freespirit,

My reason is that for several years we have stopped at a number of quiet spots on the Med. coast of Spain but over the last couple of years we and our friends are more and more being moved on. There is a vast amount of building sprawl going on as well. There are still spots where you can stop but you have to look harder and generally more inland. The N. coast is still pretty free and easy and you are probably right about the W. coast although we tend to miss that and go on to Portugal.

If you are down there keep a look out for the Pennant and stickers.


----------

